# best CX tire brand & size for gravel and single track?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to pick up a new bike soon, some come with 32mm tires , some with 35. Does it make a big difference? ANy recommendations on brand? I am going to use this as more of a fast mountain bike and I dont think I will ever use the new tires on the road. Some of the single track will have plenty of roots and rocks so the more protection the better.

Vittoria Cross XG Pro 700c x 32c is what normally comes on the bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

what do you use on the mountain bike? the Vittorias look fine. Probably won't be the fastest tire when the singletrack is smooth.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

The XG is your all round tread - pretty fast in the dry, crap in the muck unless you mount them backwards.

32mm might be a little skinny for single track with roots - you'll need to run some higher pressures to prevent bottoming out.

If you're not racing, get the fattest tires that'll fit.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Ive been riding the Clement*

40c MSO and 35c ASH on darn near everything using A23s. Good middle of the road tires fro ST, gravel and fire roads. They also roll great on pavement.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Fattest tires you can fit between the stays.

The trick is that there's a gap in good quality tires in between 34 mm 'cross tires and 1.9" short course XC tires. If you can't fit a 29x1.9 tire in your bike, finding a good quality tire bigger than a 'cross racer is a bit tricky. IME, having a supple casing and the fancy rubber compound trumps having a bit more volume.

If I were trying to mountain up my 'cross bike, I'd be considering the Panaracer Fire 'Cross, seeing if Trek's offering something in that size right now, and looking at Schwalbe by virtue of their massive selection - looks like the Smart Sam comes in 40 mm and 47 mm sizes, for example.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I run my pit bike on singletrack with Clement LAS 33m clinchers on A23 rims. Hooked up much better than expected, though I run them about 45psi to keep from bottoming out all the time. We are doing a 44 mile gravel ride (~28 miles of gravel w/ connector roads) on Veteran's Day Monday and I will be on that setup.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

jrm said:


> 40c MSO and 35c ASH on darn near everything using A23s. Good middle of the road tires fro ST, gravel and fire roads. They also roll great on pavement.


I was looking at those, seem like interesting options. Couldn't find any weight figures though...

Right now I have some Continental CX Speed and I like them for dirt roads, still roll fast on pavement and the mini knobs are not pointy shaped like most file treads so they should last longer if used on pavement... but the beads are kind of too loose on my rims, one bead slipped out as I first installed them (on a Fulcrum Racing Zero clincher), had the time to deflate the tube and put it back on but then I had one of them blowout while riding (on Hed Ardennes), the kevlar bead ripped open. The very loose bead might be a defect, shop sent it back to Conti and didn't have anymore in stock... And I have had a three sets of defective Continental tires over the years so I think I wont by their products anymore. The MSO might be a good option.


----------



## Tim de Velo (Jan 18, 2010)

tsunayoshi said:


> I run my pit bike on singletrack with Clement LAS 33m clinchers on A23 rims. Hooked up much better than expected, though I run them about 45psi to keep from bottoming out all the time. We are doing a 44 mile gravel ride (~28 miles of gravel w/ connector roads) on Veteran's Day Monday and I will be on that setup.


I've got a similar lash-up that I'm really happy with. LAS' with 23mm rims are a nice combo.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Dont have much to compare to but Maxxis Mud Wrestler has worked well for me, mine are 35mm but I think they only come in 33mm now, if you measure the casing the 35mm was only 33 anyway though so I dont know much changed.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Everyone's conditions are different. My gravel is probably different than your gravel. Is where you ride rocky? If so, get the highest-volume tires that'll fit your frame/fork. Is the soil loose and/or loamy? You'll want wider knob spacing. Hardpack? Lower-profile, tightly-spaced tread.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been surprisingly happy with my Tufo Dry Plus 32's.....tubular. 

Hutchinson Bulldogs/Pirranhas worked pretty well for me too. Tubeless of course. I've never had a great experience with rocky singletrack and tubed 32-35c CX tires at pressures I'm happy with.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> I am going to use this as more of a fast mountain bike and I dont think I will ever use the new tires on the road. Some of the single track will have plenty of roots and rocks so the more protection the better.
> 
> Vittoria Cross XG Pro 700c x 32c is what normally comes on the bike.


Try them and see what happens. The only other tires I'd recommend would be Michelin Muds or maybe the WTB Cross Wolf. Basically you want the fattest knobby tire that will fit in your bike.

From what you're describing I'd say put a rigid fork on a mtn.bike. Roots and rocks don't play well with cross bikes. PSSSSSSssssssssssss


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

For roots and rocks, go for the highest volume tyre you can fit - Schwalbe Smart Sams are available in 40mm and are pretty tough IME - myself an a buddy did a 100mile offroad trail in a day which features fist-sized boulders that kill regular CX tires. FWIW you'll struggle running the wider Smart Sams or regular road rims like Open Pros / Ambrosio - they simply pop-off the bead - you'll need an A23 or similar. I've also run WTB All Terrain in 700x37


----------



## Pattonn (Nov 7, 2012)

What is the fastest all season 32 mm street tire? I am disappointed that the Conti 4 season stops at 28mm.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Pattonn said:


> What is the fastest all season 32 mm street tire? I am disappointed that the Conti 4 season stops at 28mm.


The fastest will be something like a Grand Bois or similar. For "real world" applications, I'd go with Paselas or Vittoria Rando Hypers.


----------

